
SoftBank's Billions Spur Global Race to Pour Money into Startups - raleighm
https://www.wsj.com/articles/softbanks-billions-spur-global-race-to-pour-money-into-startups-1523790001
======
thisisit
Masayashi Son and Softbank have the history of _greatest lost of net worth
ever_ :

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-11/how-
softb...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-11/how-softbank-s-
son-bounced-back-after-the-dot-com-crash)

So, I wonder if everyone who is following Softbank's lead will have the iron
stomach to take those kind of losses, if market crashes.

~~~
jamisteven
With big loss of money, come big gain of knowledge. \- Some Saudi

------
te_chris
Didn't the paradise papers basically reveal that softbank is the acceptable
face of dodgy money?

~~~
Neracked
Only thing I could find about Softbank and paradise papers is a few lines in a
NHK world article [1]:

> Telecom giant Softbank Group set up a business entity based in the Cayman
> Islands to operate an investment fund four years ago. The name of the
> company's CEO, Masayoshi Son, was mentioned in one of the documents.

> Softbank says it registered the investment fund there to avoid dual taxation
> for its investors.

While suspicious, this seems like too little evidence to support a broad
statement such as "softbank is the acceptable face of dodgy money".

[1][https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/nhknewsline/backstories/bign...](https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/nhknewsline/backstories/bignamesinparadisepapers/)

